# Retractable Batons?



## Jas0n (Apr 15, 2003)

do you guys ever carry these for self defense? I will be learning some Kali soon adnI was wondering about this?


----------



## Eggman (Apr 15, 2003)

I used to use one when i did security in a night club, but they are considered illegal to carry here in florida.  So like any weapon, carry at your own risk.


----------



## warder (Apr 15, 2003)

I have one that I bought from US Calvary. There are nice, and a formidible weapon. But they are illegal in most states, so you better check that before you buy it.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 15, 2003)

I tried sending you a camp flyer for this year's event but it came back. Did you get any of the information from the net?

Tim Hartman


----------



## warder (Apr 15, 2003)

Im gonna look into the dates this week, and hopefully ill be able to make it. I had a great time at the last camp. I moved so Ill email you my new address. 
Thank you Tim


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 15, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing you.

Tim


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 15, 2003)

I own an ASP baton, but I don't carry it because I don't have a concealed permit.  

Cthulhu


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 15, 2003)

I LOVE my asp baton.
But then I am alowed to carry it.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 15, 2003)

You're suppose to call me.

Tim


----------



## Tom Caulfield (May 11, 2003)

Never leave home without it.  Better to be tried by 12 then carried by 6.


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

I have an ASP baton, but just to experiment with--I don't carry it.


----------



## Tom Caulfield (May 11, 2003)

Why not carry it? I generally carry it in my waist band for side draw.  I don't carry 100% of the time but its near  ie. in my car if i leave it.


----------



## bart (May 12, 2003)

> Why not carry it?[



One word answer for civilians in California: Jail.


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 12, 2003)

I have one as well, I think most Kali, Arnis, or Escrima guys do. I have carried it on me on certain occassions, but it usually depends on the area I'm going to. It is considered a consealed weapon though, so you take your chances. Hmmmm..... are there any police officers here that can answer if we could carry it unconcealed??? That might be an option to.

                                                     Sincerely,
                                                             KenpoDragon:asian:


----------



## theletch1 (May 12, 2003)

I have one that I carry in my work truck.  I spend a good deal of time in truck stop parking lots and in warehouses late at night.  A firearm in a commercial vehicle is a huge no-no so I'll take my chances with the baton.  I've met a couple of Dept of Transportation officers who have told me I'm not supposed to have it but that they'll turn a blind eye most of the time so long as the driver tends to be a reasonable sort.


----------



## lost_tortoise (May 12, 2003)

Just curious...if you aren't going to carry the thing on you, why carry it anywhere? I can understand owning one to train with, but if I don't have it on my person, I won't take it out of my home.  In my vehicle, I have a knife and a length of pipe; both are far more effective than a collapsible baton.  Also, both lack mechanics that are likely to fail in an emergency.  I don't own an ASP or similar device.  How do these things perform in a thrust situation?  Do they collapse?  If so, are they really the ideal weapon to carry in a vehicle?

Just asking,

geoffrey


----------



## dearnis.com (May 12, 2003)

They are lousy thrusting tools.
Also note that carrying an illegal weapon in your car will, in many (NOT all) jurisdictions, buy the same time as carry on your person.


----------



## Tom Caulfield (May 15, 2003)

I haven't had a problem with it collapsing uncommanded.   I don't think the human body is going to provide the type of resistance to cause it to collapse in a thrust situation.  My primary strikes are slashing in nature and my method of deployment makes for a strong lock out.  I use a 28 inch baton and am quiite comfortable with its reliability.  I did use to have a cheaper model that would loosen up from constant use.


----------

